

I created this to help my son – maybe you know someone that could use it - kkilar

I created this Windows based &quot;text to speech&quot; spelling helper application for my son.  My wife and I had to take ourselves out of the weekly, frustrating spelling quiz preparations.  My son now aces his spelling tests.  Seriously.  It&#x27;s free.<p>Parents with kids in the lower grades will really dig this.<p>I created a video tutorial at the link below.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kpspellhelper.com
======
taternuts
Looks cool. I feel like it might be best to default to google's text-to-speech
API if a connection is detected - in the example video, the windows t2s
pronunciation sounded like "plum" and the user wouldn't have any other way to
know it was pronounced incorrectly until they cross-check with google or spell
the word incorrect. After a few mis-pronunciations they'll probably just use
the google version every time anyways. Not that it's that big of a deal or
anything.

------
professorTuring
This is so great and sad at the same time.

It is great because you have shared an application that could be useful to a
lot of parents. It is sad because you have stolen some parent-time from
children.

~~~
indrax
Only if the saved time is used for something other than parental interaction.
It is unlikely that spelling lessons are optimal bonding.

~~~
kkilar
Agreed. For my case, the interaction time preparing for the spelling test were
never good. My son's penmanship is not great, so trying to decipher his pencil
& paper practice test were tough. He and I both were frustrated - creating
this application was a huge win for both of us, and he now gets an "A" on
every weekly spelling test. True.

------
mapster
Well done. Great features. I just love simple and practical software. Also
thanks for the video. I am installing it for my 5th grader.

